# HAS vs. EAS



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I am wanting to attend one of them next year. Both will be somewhat close to Pennsylvania.

I have heard that HAS was less cost, and perhaps more "grounded" in basics and centered in practical "nuts and bolds" and dirty hands stuff. (not sure if that came out right) But I have also heard that EAS is more academia minded, and perhaps is not what I am looking for.

I'm thinking they are like BC and ABJ. I hear BC is more for hobby and sideliners, while ABJ is more data and tailored to bigger operations.

So tell me, is one different than the other in regards to core program?

I personally want basic, natural, good speakers grounded in beekeeping. And could care less about a bunch of guys with fancy titles and crap that will not make a difference to my operations once I part the convention.

So what do you think? Am I wrong and perhaps have bad info, or is there a fundamental difference in the two societies. Anybody been to both? 

Thank you.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

My feeling is that you may be doing yourself a disservice. The people with fancy titles creat failures so that you don't have to do so in your own business. I've seen a lot of farms and the best ones run ones always had a good understanding of accounting practices and the latest ag research. The way I look at it, it you just want handy operational tips, then skip the talks and converse with other beekeepers.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

fwiw, we were told that the theme of the eas conference is going to be "keeping bees without chemicals" or something like that, and therefore the speakers will tend to be beekeepers rather than researchers.

i will be going to eas next year for sure (it's driving distance)

deknow


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

EAS is the model on which HAS was based and EAS provided seed money to start HAS.

Many of the same folks attend both conferences.Both orgs. draw on basicly the same pool of speakers.

EAS is a full week(including the short course) vs. 3 days for HAS>

I've never attended HAS but been to EAS 6 out of the last 7 years and never regreted the expense.I would go to both if I could.


----------

